

Coast Guard video of the moment the plane "landed" on the Hudson. - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/video_and_audio/default.stm

======
gus_massa
permalink: <http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7835762.stm>

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Thank you - I forgot to do that.

